# Rib Eyes



## dems4me

I'm not sure if there's a cooking section on here, but without a broiler working or a grill... how would I cook a rib eye steak -- what temperature and for how long in an ovan :shrug:  Mine always comes out chewy like gum and dried out....   What settings do y'all cook it at :shrug:  TIA!!!


----------



## Danzig

2 rib eye steaks
1 pkg. dry onion or vegetable soup mix
1 cup water

Place rib eye steaks in covered pan or cooking bag. Add water to soup and pour over steaks. Cook in 275 deg. oven for 1 hr.


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyone who would cook a ribeye in an oven should be deported to some third-world country where they still practice cannibalism.


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, there's two....


----------



## kwillia

HERE YA GO...Bye... We will miss you.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> HERE YA GO...Bye... We will miss you.




Am I going to get banned :shrug:  Thanks for the link...

Vria -- I agree with ya' if I always cooked them this way I wouldn't be asking how... :shrug:  is their another way other than grill or broil :shrug:  Thanks


----------



## kwillia

dems... doesn't your buddy Tigger have a killer recipe for cooking meat in the oven... something involving the self-cleaning feature...


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> dems... doesn't your buddy Tigger have a killer recipe for cooking meat in the oven... something involving the self-cleaning feature...





  that was lamb she was making for me and trying to keep oven clean at the same time ...  not ribeye...


----------



## citysherry

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Anyone who would cook a ribeye in an oven should be deported to some third-world country where they still practice cannibalism.



 

I'd definitely pan fry it before I'd ever cook a steak in an oven.


----------



## dems4me

citysherry said:
			
		

> I'd definitely pan fry it before I'd ever cook a steak in an oven.




roughly over what heat setting, low, medium, high and for how long please... :thanks:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> roughly over what heat setting, low, medium, high and for how long please... :thanks:


----------



## Kain99

dems4me said:
			
		

> roughly over what heat setting, low, medium, high and for how long please... :thanks:


You can't be serious...


----------



## kwillia

Kain99 said:
			
		

> You can't be serious...


Sad isn't it.


----------



## citysherry

dems4me said:
			
		

> roughly over what heat setting, low, medium, high and for how long please... :thanks:



Depends on how you like your steak!  Personally, I like my medium/rare.  I would sear it on high for about 3 to five minutes on each side.


----------



## Kain99

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sad isn't it.


Scary....


----------



## dems4me

Kain99 said:
			
		

> You can't be serious...




It's not that often I cook steak... it's usually ground beef for me :shrug:   It was an honest question.


----------



## dems4me

citysherry said:
			
		

> Depends on how you like your steak!  Personally, I like my medium/rare.  I would sear it on high for about 3 to five minutes on each side.




Thanks I may try it this way too!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

I'd make a dry rub with cracked pepper, cayenne, coarse salt and dry mustard, then blacken that bad boy over a high heat in a pan with a touch of olive oil, about 4 minutes per side depending on thickness.  Yum.


----------



## Agee

Dems here's a little trick to test the doneness of a steak.

Hold out your hand relaxed. Press down on your skin between your thumb and index finger. Skin gives-rare

Make a half-fist. Press skin in same location. Skin gives a little less-medium.

Make a full fist. Press skin in same location. Skin is taught-well done.

Relate each condition to the feel of the steak or other meat for that matter.

The meat firms as it cooks. Squishy-rare. Tight-well done.


----------



## Kain99

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings Dems..

For top of stove broiling: Preheat a heavy skillet until very hot. Sprinkle a thin layer of salt and pepper over the bottom of the pan; sear steak quickly to seal in juices, then cook to desired doneness.


----------



## migtig

Well, speaking as a Southern gal raised on fried food - put a big ole heaping tablespoon of butter in the frying pan.  Add some oil.  Crank the heat on the burner as high as it will go.  Drop in the steak and fry that bad boy on up.  Use a fork to flip your steak.  Keep some salt nearby for the eventual grease fire.    Then after removing your steak, fry up some taters in the same greasy pan.  The taters will suck up most the remaining grease (heck ya might even had to add more).  Then, after dumping the taters onto a few hundred paper towels to drain, turn the heat to low, add some milk, flour or cornmeal, and using your fork, mix up some gravy to drown your steak and taters in.  

Otherwise, marinate your steak par usual.  Use a pan with a lid.  Place your steak in the pan with extra marinade, cover with lid, add onions, mushrooms, whathave you, simmer on low, flipping occasionally.

Or you can cut up your steak into little pieces, toss liberally with soy sauce and corn starch and wok cook the pieces on high in peanut or seasame seed oil for a few seconds constantly moving the steak pieces in the pan.


----------



## kwillia

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to hurt your feelings Dems..
> 
> For top of stove broiling: Preheat a heavy skillet until very hot. Sprinkle a thin layer of salt and pepper over the bottom of the pan; sear steak quickly to seal in juices, then cook to desired doneness.


 Kain didn't mean to hurt your feelings... cook it like she said.


----------



## dems4me

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to hurt your feelings Dems..
> 
> For top of stove broiling: Preheat a heavy skillet until very hot. Sprinkle a thin layer of salt and pepper over the bottom of the pan; sear steak quickly to seal in juices, then cook to desired doneness.




Thanks   I have a meat thermometer that glows in the dark and has a digital light, etc... it's a top of the line meat thermometer I bought from Sharper Image... so I guess I can figure out doness as it has the rare, medium rare, etc... settings that a laser like light flashes up to depending on the steak's wellness.   I just didn't want to be poking the steak ever 10 seconds...


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'd make a dry rub with cracked pepper, cayenne, coarse salt and dry mustard, then blacken that bad boy over a high heat in a pan with a touch of olive oil, about 4 minutes per side depending on thickness.  Yum.



I wished you lived closer, I have a few extra ribeye's :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> Thanks   I have a meat thermometer that glows in the dark and has a digital light, etc... it's a top of the line meat thermometer I bought from Sharper Image... so I guess I can figure out doness as it has the rare, medium rare, etc... settings that a laser like light flashes up to depending on the steak's wellness.   I just didn't want to be poking the steak ever 10 seconds...


dems... hunny, sugs... if you have a freakin' meat thermometer that glows int he dark and has digital light and tells you when something is rare, medium rare, etc... why the hell did you start this thread...


----------



## Kain99

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kain didn't mean to hurt your feelings... cook it like she said.


Kwillia,

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings the hundreds of times I know I have..... I'm still not over the fever thing.

Love Kain


----------



## dems4me

migtig said:
			
		

> Well, speaking as a Southern gal raised on fried food - put a big ole heaping tablespoon of butter in the frying pan.  Add some oil.  Crank the heat on the burner as high as it will go.  Drop in the steak and fry that bad boy on up.  Use a fork to flip your steak.  Keep some salt nearby for the eventual grease fire.    Then after removing your steak, fry up some taters in the same greasy pan.  The taters will suck up most the remaining grease (heck ya might even had to add more).  Then, after dumping the taters onto a few hundred paper towels to drain, turn the heat to low, add some milk, flour or cornmeal, and using your fork, mix up some gravy to drown your steak and taters in.
> 
> Otherwise, marinate your steak par usual.  Use a pan with a lid.  Place your steak in the pan with extra marinade, cover with lid, add onions, mushrooms, whathave you, simmer on low, flipping occasionally.
> 
> Or you can cut up your steak into little pieces, toss liberally with soy sauce and corn starch and wok cook the pieces on high in peanut or seasame seed oil for a few seconds constantly moving the steak pieces in the pan.



Wow Thanks Mig... I knew there was a reason we'd eventually hook up...


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> dems... hunny, sugs... if you have a freakin' meat thermometer that glows int he dark and has digital light and tells you when something is rare, medium rare, etc... why the hell did you start this thread...



Because I'm not doing something right, I was putting them in the oven and they always come out chewey and dry... it resembles chewing gum more than steak.... I didn't know if there was a set time and temperature that I was guessing wrong or something...   :shrug:


----------



## turtlebanana

*FoodTv.com*

Check out Alton Brown's Rib Eye recipe. Search Ribeye and "Good Eats". He starts off with Hi heat on the stove top in a cast iron skillet and finishes off in the oven on super hot. It only takes about 20 mins or so and is a good way to cook steaks without a grill.


----------



## dems4me

turtlebanana said:
			
		

> Check out Alton Brown's Rib Eye recipe. Search Ribeye and "Good Eats". He starts off with Hi heat on the stove top in a cast iron skillet and finishes off in the oven on super hot. It only takes about 20 mins or so and is a good way to cook steaks without a grill.




Awesome idea.... good juubeejuice for you!!!


----------



## migtig

turtlebanana said:
			
		

> Check out Alton Brown's Rib Eye recipe. Search Ribeye and "Good Eats". He starts off with Hi heat on the stove top in a cast iron skillet and finishes off in the oven on super hot. It only takes about 20 mins or so and is a good way to cook steaks without a grill.


I  me some Alton Brown.  Course, he does have that whole smart Georgia boy thing going on.   (And yes, I know most of ya'll would consider that an oxymoron )


----------



## Pete

Have you tried boiling it?


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> Have you tried boiling it?




  no, but I'm sure even that would have came out better than the one's in the past.  I'm a great cook, I just can not for the life of me figure out how to make an edible AND palitable steak :shrug:


----------



## geminigrl

See what happens when you fire the cook :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

geminigrl said:
			
		

> See what happens when you fire the cook :shrug:




I'm sorry I've created a thread in a private forum... begging you to come back...   I'm sorry.


----------



## geminigrl

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I've created a thread in a private forum... begging you to come back...  I'm sorry.


I replied to it.


----------



## MJ

OMG! You all are making me get some serious hunger pangs. I'm so glad I popped a roast in the crock-pot before I left for work.


----------



## dems4me

geminigrl said:
			
		

> I replied to it.




See ya' at 7:30 -- do you think you can print out the recipie Vria posted and try it that way.  Also, I'd like it if you could taste test it first for me to make sure I'm not going to get poisoned :shrug:  Thanks!!!!


----------



## geminigrl

dems4me said:
			
		

> See ya' at 7:30 -- do you think you can print out the recipie Vria posted and try it that way. Also, I'd like it if you could taste test it first for me to make sure I'm not going to get poisoned :shrug: Thanks!!!!


7:30 it is.  Yes I printed it out and I will try it.  Sure I'll even taste test it for you, I'm glad you pay me good money to do this all.


----------



## dems4me

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> OMG! You all are making me get some serious hunger pangs. I'm so glad I popped a roast in the crock-pot before I left for work.




Wow.... bring what you have over and join gemini and I and we'll have potluck!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

We're having pigs in a blanket and broccoli tonight for dinner.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We're having pigs in a blanket and broccoli tonight for dinner.




Did you lose a coin toss :shrug:


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We're having pigs in a blanket and broccoli tonight for dinner.


I'm having frito pie from Bear Creek BBQ.   I've also got a chili cheeseburger from Ben's Chili Bowl if ya want it.


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> Did you lose a coin toss :shrug:


Sort of.  I asked the middle daughter to choose between pigs, meatloaf, roast and grilled chicken.  She chose pigs.


----------



## geminigrl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Wow.... bring what you have over and join gemini and I and we'll have potluck!!!!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sort of.  I asked the middle daughter to choose between pigs, meatloaf, roast and grilled chicken.  She chose pigs.




At least next time that one won't be an option... after she goes to sleep order in a pizza or something...   j/k  sorry to hear about the dinner...   If ya' feel like a commute I can give you some steak :shrug:


----------



## MJ

dems4me said:
			
		

> Wow.... bring what you have over and join gemini and I and we'll have potluck!!!!


Ha! I don't think the hubby would let me out the door with it.  Pigs in a blanket are a favorite in our house too except we call 'em pig bags.  My son could never remember what to call them, he'd always say "can we have pig bags tonight?"


----------



## dems4me

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> Ha! I don't think the hubby would let me out the door with it.  Pigs in a blanket are a favorite in our house too except we call 'em pig bags.  My son could never remember what to call them, he'd always say "can we have pig bags tonight?"




let's hope he doesn't say that in a store... it'll sound like you are feeding him from feed bags on a farm....


----------



## dems4me

I'm heading out now... have a good night!!!   I might get online tonight to let you know how it turned out... thanks for all the helpful and insightful input!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> Pigs in a blanket are a favorite in our house too


Pigs are just one of those stupid foods that taste really really good. 

They also like it when I layer those crappy Patio burritos in a baking dish, cover it with Hormel chili (no beans) and bake it until it's bubbly, then melt cheddar over the top.  Larry calls it "sunken burritos".


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pigs are just one of those stupid foods that taste really really good.
> 
> They also like it when I layer those crappy Patio burritos in a baking dish, cover it with Hormel chili (no beans) and bake it until it's bubbly, then melt cheddar over the top.  Larry calls it "sunken burritos".




Yes that is good tooo... I pop open a can of Hormel Chili and then layer it in the bowl with about 2 inches of cheddar cheeze on top and then sourcream on top of that and open a bag of dorritos and just dip and eat away...  

have a good night vria!!!


----------



## dems4me

I give up... I just can't make a good steak to save my life...   I took all the suggestions and tried to apply them... I seared them in a skillet and then stuck in the oven at 375.  When I took them out of the skillet, I checked the temperature and it didn't even register as rare... so I thought I had seared the flavor in good.  Then after about 5 minutes, I checked at it still hadn't registered as rare... so this time I waited 20 minutes... pulled them out and they registered as very well done at 175 degrees and still climbing.  I set them aside to cool.  I took a bite out of one of the ribeye's -- it was grey and chewy and still hot, I then ate the parts the six inch strips that fell off of both steaks that had all the fat on it... those were the best steak I had ever had... but for the main portion, I thought maybe I could smother it with A-1 and still have them edible.... I went into the other room to watch tv while still looking forward to chewing on these steaks all night.  Commercial came on and I walked into kitchen only to find dog running out with both steaks in her mouth...   I just give up...   I'll stick to other meats and poultry, and italian and mexican dishes...


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> I give up...


Dems, you made me so hungry for ribeyes that I made pigs for Larry and the daughter and I ended up blackening a steak for myself.  Oiled it, rubbed it with seasonings, then cranked up the skillet and gave it 3 minutes on each side - it was perfect.  We had broccoli and tater tots on the side.

Are you getting the thin cut ribeyes?  For a good eating steak (as oppposed to a sandwich steak) it must be at least 1 inch thick.  Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Why would someone want to cook a steak in something other than a grill?


----------



## Kyle

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to cook a steak in something other than a grill?


 Why would someone want to drink light beer?


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to cook a steak in something other than a grill?


  take any steak, sprinkle some Montreal steak seasoning on it, cook on medium heat for about 7 minutes (dep. on thickness) each side (only flip once) and voila!  It's not rocket science! :shrug:


----------



## SmallTown

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to cook a steak in something other than a grill?


Why would someone want to hump a fat chick when there are plenty of women size10 and below :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to cook a steak in something other than a grill?


She said she didn't have a grill or a broiler.  :shrug:


----------



## czygvtwkr

While I love ribeyes there are much better steaks for the oven or stove top.

Get something with a fairly low fat content ( I suggest round steak), season it how ever you desire and cook it at 350 in a covered glass baking dish for about 30 minutes and then take it out and put some butter on it and then put it in an iron skillet for a few minutes each side.


----------



## Sharon

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> She said she didn't have a grill or a broiler.



After watching this thread for the past couple days I gotta ask..._what did the poor cow ever do to some of you? _ 

Baking a steak? 

Dems, if you don't have a grill or broiler get yourself a cast iron grilling skillet.  It's the one with the little ribs on the bottom.  Season the pan accordingly before you use it and cook your meat in it.  Putting a rib eye (or any steak) in the oven for 20-60 minutes is nuts.  I'll bet shoe-leather would be cheaper to use and taste about the same.


----------



## RoseRed

Sharon said:
			
		

> Dems, if you don't have a grill or broiler get yourself a cast iron grilling skillet.  It's the one with the little ribs on the bottom.  Season the pan accordingly before you use it and cook your meat in it.  Putting a rib eye (or any steak) in the oven for 20-60 minutes is nuts.  I'll bet shoe-leather would be cheaper to use and taste about the same.



  Sister gave me one for Christmas last year.  Never used it until we moved and I no longer have a grill.  Unfortunately, it is rectangular in shape so you need two burners depending upon what you are doing.  Then you can flip side the pan is smooth to cook lots of pancakes.


----------



## Penn

Please don't tell me the girl still ain't figured out how to panfry a decent steak, ANY decent steak: T-Bone, Ribeye, Porterhouse, in a skillet??

Use olive oil and rub your favorite steak seasoning in the meat, get the skillet HOT, sear the meat on both sides for about 4 minutes per, and you've got a perfectly cooked, medium-rare steak!

It is not that hard.
But I grill mine, unless it's -20 degrees or so outside, and even then I still consider it!

PSST: Buy yourself a cheap Hibachi, they work fine too.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Dems, you made me so hungry for ribeyes that I made pigs for Larry and the daughter and I ended up blackening a steak for myself.  Oiled it, rubbed it with seasonings, then cranked up the skillet and gave it 3 minutes on each side - it was perfect.  We had broccoli and tater tots on the side.
> 
> Are you getting the thin cut ribeyes?  For a good eating steak (as oppposed to a sandwich steak) it must be at least 1 inch thick.  Maybe that's the problem?



Sorry, I had my taste buds up tooo... I went the oven route after cooking the sides and I steamed it in the oven but putting seasonings and water underneath and a slotted pan on top, I thought that would keep the mosture in... Yes these were thick ribeyes (the cost 15.00 for two)....   I just can't believe I can abuse a perfectly good steak the way I do


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> Sorry, I had my taste buds up tooo... I went the oven route after cooking the sides and I steamed it in the oven but putting seasonings and water underneath and a slotted pan on top, I thought that would keep the mosture in... Yes these were thick ribeyes (the cost 15.00 for two).... I just can't believe I can abuse a perfectly good steak the way I do


You might as well boiled it.   Why didn't you follow the very simple instructions of pan frying


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You might as well boiled it.   Why didn't you follow the very simple instructions of pan frying




I did pan fry it - I thought I was supposed to do that part first :shrug:


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> I give up... I just can't make a good steak to save my life...   I took all the suggestions and tried to apply them... I seared them in a skillet and then stuck in the oven at 375.  When I took them out of the skillet, I checked the temperature and it didn't even register as rare... so I thought I had seared the flavor in good.  Then after about 5 minutes, I checked at it still hadn't registered as rare... so this time I waited 20 minutes... pulled them out and they registered as very well done at 175 degrees and still climbing.  I set them aside to cool.  I took a bite out of one of the ribeye's -- it was grey and chewy and still hot, I then ate the parts the six inch strips that fell off of both steaks that had all the fat on it... those were the best steak I had ever had... but for the main portion, I thought maybe I could smother it with A-1 and still have them edible.... I went into the other room to watch tv while still looking forward to chewing on these steaks all night.  Commercial came on and I walked into kitchen only to find dog running out with both steaks in her mouth...   I just give up...   I'll stick to other meats and poultry, and italian and mexican dishes...


Should have boiled it.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> I did pan fry it - I thought I was supposed to do that part first :shrug:


The steaming it in the oven is what I meant


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The steaming it in the oven is what I meant



 that's what I did :shrug:


Y'all said start out pan frying - I did that and fried the sides and made them brown and I didn't want to burn them even though it wasn't even registering as rare, so I steamed it in the oven so it wouldn't come out dry.  Eitherway, the point is moot... the dog gnawed on these all night.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> that's what I did :shrug:
> 
> 
> Y'all said start out pan frying - I did that and fried the sides and made them brown and I didn't want to burn them even though it wasn't even registering as rare, so I steamed it in the oven so it wouldn't come out dry. Eitherway, the point is moot... the dog gnawed on these all night.


I'm just gonna shake my head and walk away.


----------



## dems4me

ummm... vria... when you say the size of the steak -- are you referring to before or after -- before it was about 1-2 inches think afterwards it was about quarter inch and shrunk to the size of the diameter of a peach :shrug:.


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> ummm... vria... when you say the size of the steak -- are you referring to before or after -- before it was about 1-2 inches think afterwards it was about quarter inch and shrunk to the size of the diameter of a peach :shrug:.


This tidbit of stupidity is sponsored by Busch Beer, Head for the Mountains of Busch....


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> This tidbit of stupidity is sponsored by Busch Beer, Head for the Mountains of Busch....


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> I just can't believe I can abuse a perfectly good steak the way I do


Me either.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Me either.




I will try it again tonight... I'm determined to get this right  

Pizza delivery will be on standby...


----------



## Pete

dems4me said:
			
		

> I will try it again tonight... I'm determined to get this right
> 
> Pizza delivery will be on standby...


Might I suggest you try a pork chop instead of screwing up $15 steaks?

This suggestion brought to you by Swanson, cut slit in plastic, microwave on high 5 minutes, ahhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> Might I suggest you try a pork chop instead of screwing up $15 steaks?
> 
> This suggestion brought to you by Swanson, cut slit in plastic, microwave on high 5 minutes, ahhhhhhhhhhh"




I cook everything very well... I just for some strange reason have yet to master steaks.... I can cook porkchops practically every way there is to cook them, the same as chicken and other foods.... steak seems to throw me off for some reason


----------



## Penn

BTW  Dems,  the thickness of the steak BEFORE frying it, grilling it, whatever, should be at least an inch.

It will shrink to about 7/8s of an inch, if you cook it like I said.

No matter what you hear, please don't steam a good hunk of meat like that; you'll only ruin it.

Go for a small, cheap Hibachi?


----------



## dems4me

Penn said:
			
		

> BTW  Dems,  the thickness of the steak BEFORE frying it, grilling it, whatever, should be at least an inch.
> 
> It will shrink to about 7/8s of an inch, if you cook it like I said.
> 
> No matter what you hear, please don't steam a good hunk of meat like that; you'll only ruin it.
> 
> Go for a small, cheap Hibachi?


\


ya' learn something new everyday!!! This is the way I've always cooked them.... I just couldn't figure out why at friends houses or restaurants the steaks tasted sooo much better... I thought I was buying the wrong kind of steak or something...


----------



## Penn

dems4me said:
			
		

> \
> 
> 
> ya' learn something new everyday!!! This is the way I've always cooked them.... I just couldn't figure out why at friends houses or restaurants the steaks tasted sooo much better... I thought I was buying the wrong kind of steak or something...


OK Dems, here goes: 

Top of the line in steaks is the Filet Mignon; nothing really matches it in flavor and tenderness.

A step down is the Delmonico, still very good in both departments as the Filet. Taste is slightly less flavorful.

Then you reach the middle-grade steaks, like the NY Strips, Ribeyes, Sirloin strips, T-Bones, and Porterhouses cuts.  You will notice the difference in both taste and tenderness, depending on the grade, and I think the USDA ranks them.

Then, you get to the bottom tier, as I know it:

Round Steaks, Flank, and such.

They are mostly used for making Fajitas, maybe making stews, or barbeque variety dishes like Sloppy Joes and Macaroni and cheese with beef.

I stay with the Filets and  Delmonicos, depending if I can find price specials; if not, Ribeyes and NY Strip steaks are great too.   

Print this out if you want to tack it on your refrigerator for later use.


----------



## Agee

Penn said:
			
		

> OK Dems, here goes:
> 
> Top of the line in steaks is the Filet Mignon; nothing really matches it in flavor and tenderness.
> 
> A step down is the Delmonico, still very good in both departments as the Filet. Taste is slightly less flavorful.
> 
> Then you reach the middle-grade steaks, like the NY Strips, Ribeyes, Sirloin strips, T-Bones, and Porterhouses cuts.  You will notice the difference in both taste and tenderness, depending on the grade, and I think the USDA ranks them.
> 
> Then, you get to the bottom tier, as I know it:
> 
> Round Steaks, Flank, and such.
> 
> They are mostly used for making Fajitas, maybe making stews, or barbeque variety dishes like Sloppy Joes and Macaroni and cheese with beef.
> 
> I stay with the Filets and  Delmonicos, depending if I can find price specials; if not, Ribeyes and NY Strip steaks are great too.
> 
> Print this out if you want to tack it on your refrigerator for later use.



Impressive beefology Penn!

Are you a butcher, or did you just stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night?   

BTW, If you can purchase grass fed Aged Beef. Much Mo better flavor.


----------



## Penn

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Impressive beefology Penn!
> 
> Are you a butcher, or did you just stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night?
> 
> BTW, If you can purchase grass fed Aged Beef. Much Mo better flavor.


You guessed it. Holiday Inn Express it was!


----------



## dems4me

I'll try it again tonight, I just need to thaw them out first...


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'll try it again tonight, I just need to thaw them out first...


Well... we are all waiting with baited breath... how'd it go...


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well... we are all waiting with baited breath... how'd it go...


What did you bait it with


----------



## Kain99

Maybe she's buying cheap steaks....


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> What did you bait it with


peanut butter...


----------



## Pete

I believe that the whole "Angus" thing is a genius marketing ploy.  When growing up in GA is seemed to me that the farms were split 50/50 dairy and beef.  The majority of beef farms were Angus followed at a distance by a breed called Polled Herford, there were some specialty farms that raised Limousins and Charolais.  Angus and Herford were picked because of their stocky build, good health and growth rate.  So I would be willing to bet that 75% of the meat at the meat counter is Angus, they just package some differently and charge more for it.

Myths about beef cattle IMO

Grain fed means they eat exclusively grain.  I have never seen American beef cattle that were not allowed to graze. I actually believe it is unhealthy for them to eat exclusively grain not to mention expensive.  All cattle are fed scientifically designed mixtures of grains/minerals/nutrients that provide rapid growth.

Certified Angus is better.  Like I said, a mojority of meat is Angus already, some better, some worse.  Is it worth $2 a lb extra to have somone go "Yup it was Angus"

Beef in fast food resturants is good.  Well I am sure it passes FDA standards but it is junk meat.  It is made form old used up dairy cows, odd breeds that are not known for beef production and scraps that are unsuable for whosale meat.  100% beef means that it is made from anything in, on, stuck to, stuck in, or around the cow when it is processed.


----------



## dems4me

I didn't have time last night to thaw them out or the heart to ruin a good steak... instead I had friend chicken, scalloped potatoes and spinach.   Wedensday night, I should have more free time tonight to abuse steaks


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> friend chicken


Was it made with real friends?


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Was it made with real friends?


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Was it made with real friends?




  Good catch... is one of your fellow hens missing :shrug:


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Maybe she's buying cheap steaks....


You are _not implying _the woman is a cheapsteak, er cheapsteak are you?!   

However Dems, if you _are buying _less expensive cuts of meats, that would have a huge impact in the way it tastes.

Ever tried calves liver?


----------



## dems4me

Penn said:
			
		

> You are _not implying _the woman is a cheapsteak, er cheapsteak are you?!
> 
> However Dems, if you _are buying _less expensive cuts of meats, that would have a huge impact in the way it tastes.
> 
> Ever tried calves liver?




  I hate liver 

Now these are expensive ribeyes -- I pay about 13-16.00 for my steaks... at foodlion.  Are these the good kind or does it get more better and more expensive :shrug:


----------



## Penn

dems4me said:
			
		

> I hate liver
> 
> Now these are expensive ribeyes -- I pay about 13-16.00 for my steaks... at foodlion. Are these the good kind or does it get more better and more expensive :shrug:


Dems, go back and read reply #79 please. I attempted to spell out the different kinds of meat cuts/rankings.

Prices vary from markets to butcher shops, so it's useless to quote them.


----------



## dems4me

Penn said:
			
		

> Dems, go back and read reply #79 please. I attempted to spell out the different kinds of meat cuts/rankings.
> 
> Prices vary from markets to butcher shops, so it's useless to quote them.



Sorry... short term memory...


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> Now these are expensive ribeyes -- I pay about 13-16.00 for my steaks... at foodlion.


There's your problem.  You need to go up to Nick's and get some good quality steaks.  Didn't you see that 20/20 episode about Food Lion?


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyway, Dems, it's just you.  I got some ribeyes at the Safeway, blackened them in a pan and they turned out fabulous.  If you even _thought_ about steaming a steak, let alone did it, then you should turn in your tongs and spice mills and start ordering Chinese carry-out.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> There's your problem.  You need to go up to Nick's and get some good quality steaks.  Didn't you see that 20/20 episode about Food Lion?



: but that was years ago -- if anything Food Lion probably is the safest place to get meat after that fiasco.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> There's your problem.  You need to go up to Nick's and get some good quality steaks.  Didn't you see that 20/20 episode about Food Lion?




Actually I've ruined good steaks too... I had spent a 40.00 Omaha steak gift certificate on steaks... and not one came out right


----------



## SmallTown

dems4me said:
			
		

> : but that was years ago -- if anything Food Lion probably is the safest place to get meat after that fiasco.


Oh really? Like a year or two after the whole fiasco, they were at it again. And got busted.  Who knows what they are doing now.


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Anyway, Dems, it's just you.  I got some ribeyes at the Safeway, blackened them in a pan and they turned out fabulous.  If you even _thought_ about steaming a steak, let alone did it, then you should turn in your tongs and spice mills and start ordering Chinese carry-out.


Just in case you missed this, Dems.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Just in case you missed this, Dems.




sorry but I can't stand chinese food   or do I like burnt food :shrug:  I will try the rib thing again...  I'll watch these like a hawk...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:
			
		

> A step down is the Delmonico, ...


Uh... The Delmonico steak is just a name. It can be a different cut of beef in different parts of the country. Delmonico's is a restaurant in New York City started by the Delmonico brothers. This is where the Delmonico steak originated. According to the Delmonico's menu, their Delmonico steak is a boneless rib eye.


----------



## dems4me

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Uh... The Delmonico steak is just a name. It can be a different cut of beef in different parts of the country. Delmonico's is a restaurant in New York City started by the Delmonico brothers. This is where the Delmonico steak originated. According to the Delmonico's menu, their Delmonico steak is a boneless rib eye.




That's good to know... thanks!


----------



## Tonio

Pete said:
			
		

> Beef in fast food resturants is good. Well I am sure it passes FDA standards but it is junk meat. It is made form old used up dairy cows, odd breeds that are not known for beef production and scraps that are unsuable for whosale meat. 100% beef means that it is made from anything in, on, stuck to, stuck in, or around the cow when it is processed.


I believe you. The same is probably true for fast-food chicken. My guess is that chicken nuggets are processed beaks and claws.


----------



## lucaswebco

If your doing steak, its either pan fry or grill. I recommend buying a grill. A charcoal grill. Find a Trader Joe's supermarket and get a bag of Cowboy Charcoal. Its hardwood charcoal. Good Stuff. Use an electric starter. No lighter fluid. Get that natural taste. 

Grill, salt and pepper to taste and your ready to go. Pay attention to shinkage. Too much shrinkage and its overdone and tough.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> : but that was years ago -- if anything Food Lion probably is the safest place to get meat after that fiasco.


Foodlion meat is crap!  Find someplace else to buy your meat    There is a nice butcher shop across from the Hill's Club


----------



## vraiblonde

Just remember, Dems - some poor cow died for your sins.  The very least you could do is make him taste good.


----------



## Penn

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Just remember, Dems - some poor cow died for your sins.
> 
> The very least you could do is make him taste good.


You got to watch what you say! If PETA or the ACLU hear that, they're gonna come after you!


----------



## Ken King

Pan fry, yeah.  Grill, yeah.  But don't forget the broiler.  A great way to get a great steak.


----------



## Penn

Ken King said:
			
		

> Pan fry, yeah. Grill, yeah. But don't forget the broiler. A great way to get a great steak.


I think that's part of her problem: her broiler does not work. :shrug: 

I still say if she doesn't want to shell out money for a grill, the easiest way to go is to buy a Hibachi, since you can still cook a great steak on it.

Hey Ken, I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Foodlion meat is crap!  Find someplace else to buy your meat    There is a nice butcher shop across from the Hill's Club




WTH is the Hill's Club :shrug:

I think I should give up trying with steaks... I'll try again in a few months, one of the cats jumped up and stole them  and then the dog and cat got into a fight over them... I'm not sure how they turned out....


----------



## Kyle

Dont' let 'em rag you Dems... They're really good boiled too.


----------



## Shutterbug

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Vince

Why are steaks and cooking in the home and garden section?  Don't we have a cooking section?


----------



## Kyle

Vince said:
			
		

> Why are steaks and cooking in the home and garden section?  Don't we have a cooking section?


 There's an ongoing Miracle-Grow discussion taking up space over there.


----------



## RoseRed

Sear, Then Roast


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sear, Then Roast


Oh now you've done it... you are gonna be her new bestest friend... guess I know where you will be having dinner this weekend...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh now you've done it... you are gonna be her new bestest friend... guess I know where you will be having dinner this weekend...


Outback?


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Outback?




No I will let you eat inside the house


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> No I will let you eat inside the house


I hate to admit it, but that made me laugh...


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it, but that made me laugh...



 

btw, are you following me :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

I was actually gonna give you *green* this time too...



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dems4me again.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> btw, are you following me :shrug:


I travel the forums via the "new posts" button... I read everything.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> I travel the forums via the "new posts" button... I read everything.




Where's that :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> Where's that :shrug:


Between the Calendar and Search buttons.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Between the Calendar and Search buttons.




Found it... doesn't it take forever to catch up though :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> Found it... doesn't it take forever to catch up though :shrug:


Not if you use the "got to first unread post" button along with it...:shrug:


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Not if you use the "got to first unread post" button along with it...:shrug:




That sounds like too much effort to expend for me


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> That sounds like too much effort to expend for me


:sux2bu:


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> :sux2bu:


----------



## kwillia

OMG... over a year later and reading her "how do you cook a steak" thread still gets my blood pressure up...


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... over a year later and reading her "how do you cook a steak" thread still gets my blood pressure up...



You couldn't find the 'blow up the grill' tread either, eh??  the things we do for K_Jo...


----------



## K_Jo

This one's FOUR pages! 

See ya in an hour.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it, but that made me laugh...


   Vrai made me laugh out loud a time or two as well.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Anyone who would cook a ribeye in an oven should be deported to some third-world country where they still practice cannibalism.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Have you tried boiling it?


Aha! It was Pete who started it... 

BTW, I was so helpful back then.


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:
			
		

> Aha! It was Pete who started it...
> 
> BTW, I was so helpful back then.



Poor Dems. You really shouldn't pick on her like this.


----------



## dems4me

Aha!!! That's RIGHT!!!! I can delete my threads now!!!   I forgot about this one


----------



## Roberta

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kain didn't mean to hurt your feelings... cook it like she said.




I know this is a old thread. But WHY season the pan and not the meat?? Seems to me it would burn.


----------



## Roberta

Sear and Bake Method

Heat oven to 500 degrees
Heat cast iron pan HOT, add seasoned steaks, sear on both sides
Place in upper most rack in oven, bake 5-7 minutes
Done...


----------



## Pete

Good bump


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> Good bump


----------



## kwillia

Roberta said:
			
		

> I know this is a old thread. But WHY season the pan and not the meat?? Seems to me it would burn.


You need to go do a search on how to season a cast iron pan.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You need to go do a search on how to season a cast iron pan.


And then do a search on "feral cats."


----------



## Roberta

kwillia said:
			
		

> You need to go do a search on how to season a cast iron pan.




I know how to do that.

This is what I was refering to:*For top of stove broiling: Preheat a heavy skillet until very hot. Sprinkle a thin layer of salt and pepper over the bottom of the pan; sear steak quickly to seal in juices, then cook to desired doneness.*


----------



## Roberta

K_Jo said:
			
		

> And then do a search on "feral cats."




  

What up with the crack about Feral cats??????????


----------



## EmnJoe

Roberta said:
			
		

> What up with the crack about Feral cats??????????


 
Duh! They are great cooked in a properly seasoned cast iron frying pan. 
Don't forget to season the pan before you throw in the cat.


----------

